# Ceramic Capacitors - Palladium Scrap??



## bmackay (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi All,

I am brand new to the forum but have read a few of the topics over the last couple weeks. 

I work in e-scrap but I am not a refiner...I generally process e-scrap.

Recently I read that the tiny ceramic capacitors found on RAM, CPUs and other circuit boards contain small amounts of palladium and silver. Has anyone tried to process/recover PMs from them before? And what price range would you pay for a pound of them? I posted a pic with my post...

Thanks!


----------



## Palladium (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes they contain these materials. Yield per lb varies, so does price so i can't help you there. I usually toll refine so my cost is not tied to purchase price.


----------



## bmackay (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply Palladium!

If anyone knows an average yield per pound or a good estimate it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## johnny309 (Jun 6, 2011)

Many things to cosiderate.

1. this thigs are new or desoldered(because the amount of solder...is a fact...per pound)
2.as LazerSteve stated...prior 1995 ......better yealds.....
3.To me .....to painfully to remove...until I have pounds....but "somebody got a new hobby".




Please ,pardon my english.....so litlle time to exercise(just work instead).


----------



## samuel-a (Jun 6, 2011)

bmackay said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Palladium!
> 
> If anyone knows an average yield per pound or a good estimate it would be greatly appreciated!



Yields can go as little as 0.5% and up to 2.5% by mass. (that's including the solder)
Ususally somwhere in the middle for assorted monolithics. As stated before, some, in fact do not contain Pd at all, but i found that the majority of them does.

Now days, i don't bother with the smaller ones, I only remove the bigger ones that are easy to remove, no matter what type of boards.

Good luck with your new adventure and above all, STAY SAFE.


----------



## Sodbuster (Jun 7, 2011)

bmackay:

I think from what I've read, if I understand it, it's just the chocolate color ones that are likely to have values.

I think I'm looking at some black ones in your picture, but it's kind of hard to tell if they are black or just dark chocolate. 

Look for the alphanumeric numbers printed next to the SMD's on the boards before removal as a guide as to what ones you will want. The capacitors will have a C, and the resistors will have an R, avoid those.

Your working with E-scrap and probably already know this. I just would hate to see you have to sort a 5 gallon bucket of black and brown SMD's. Don't go their.  

Hope this helps and welcome to the GRF

Ray


----------



## bmackay (Jun 7, 2011)

samual-a: I actually got the initial information off of your website...very helpful and thanks for the tips!

And good to know, Ray...the last thing I want to do is waste more time.

I can tell that I will really enjoy this forum!

-bmackay


----------



## etack (Jun 7, 2011)

don't count those resistors out they contain Pd, Ag.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=10215&hilit=chip+resistors

Eric


----------



## VanMarco (Apr 2, 2013)

I am insane actually, I desolder whole boards on hot sand, then I split the components. I will become blind maybe aahha but to me it's the better way to go. Nothing goes to waste at alL!


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 2, 2013)

VanMarco said:


> I am insane actually, I desolder whole boards on hot sand, then I split the components. I will become blind maybe aahha but to me it's the better way to go. Nothing goes to waste at alL!



So you will be happy being blind if you get some precious metals?
Maybe you should just buy the precious metals.
Seeing your precious metals is most of the fun.

Jim


----------



## Captobvious (Apr 3, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> VanMarco said:
> 
> 
> > I am insane actually, I desolder whole boards on hot sand, then I split the components. I will become blind maybe aahha but to me it's the better way to go. Nothing goes to waste at alL!
> ...



Pretty sure he meant that sorting all the small bits and pieces wears on the eyes is all, really don't think he meant the processing was making go literally blind.... maybe I'm just taking you too literally tho :|


----------



## vyper (May 7, 2013)

Might be easier to get a few different size gold mining sifters to sort all your pieces especially if you are doing that in a large volume. Might help save those eyeballs of yours.


----------

